# so nooks out for ur real money now too



## himeki (Oct 24, 2017)

how do u feel about this?? i personally think that its gonna end up where you'll need leaf tickets for everyting Ugh


----------



## kayleee (Oct 24, 2017)

I will give him all my money

I mean I already spent $400+ on this franchise collecting all the amiibo cards why stop now lol


----------



## 5cm/s (Oct 24, 2017)

HE CAN TAKE IT ALL


(but it seems he doesn't appear in this game this time :') good ol' nook)


----------



## mitfy (Oct 24, 2017)

yeah same. im not surprised that there’s in game purchases though i still never like it because im broke bih!!


----------



## keybug55 (Oct 24, 2017)

He's not gonna get any of my money no sir.

I know he's just doing his job...maybe he's saving up to pitch a Switch Animal Crossing game?


----------



## squidpops (Oct 25, 2017)

You can earn the tickets through in game tasks tho
So you don't even need to buy them


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 25, 2017)

I don't see myself spending money on this game. I'd still play the crap out of it though.

It's not even coming to my country on launch day though lol


----------



## Fleshy (Oct 25, 2017)

I hope it's not, that's what I dislike about a lot of apps, you can't progress without real money.

Hopefully it's just for extras / to speed things up though.

It does look like an amazing game though, and NL / HHD are ?30/40 each, so I don't mind spending a bit.

Drat, that Nook's at it again.


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 25, 2017)

if it will make the sadness of reality go away and make my pocket camp thrive then um ya


----------



## TangyHeart (Oct 25, 2017)

kayleee said:


> I mean I already spent $400+ on this franchise collecting all the amiibo cards why stop now lol






Right lol. There's loving the game, then there's *DEDICATION*


.....some of us have the latter.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I read online that they learned from the Mario app they released (what a fail THAT was), and Fire Emblem, and they saw how like, NOBODY is buying the full version of Mario (cuz I mean, who would? Just go buy a new Mario game for your Wii U), but Fire Emblem was super successful because they made the purchasing not necessary, and cheaper than $10 (thank StarClan) so that game made them even more money. So, I'm pretty sure the purchasing of Leaf Tickets will be an optional thing for people who don't like to wait, and just want everything to hurry up.


....this is what I hope, at least


----------



## Garrett (Oct 25, 2017)

From watching the video again, the leaf tickets do seem to be all about speeding things up. Some of our less patient forum friends may find themselves opening their wallets!


----------



## namiieco (Oct 25, 2017)

they're not necessary so i refuse to give him my money


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 25, 2017)

Microtransactions should have been expected the first second they released the app. You can't have an app that's 100% free, they won't make any sort of money that way. By the way the Nintendo Direct makes it look you won't need Leif tickets if you're patient, if you're not you can earn them by doing the daily activities which are relatively easy. 

If I hadn't already bought Happy Home designer, which is pretty similar to this game, I may have spent $20 most on the app. But it's just not worth it for something I can easily earn with time and effort


----------



## himeki (Oct 25, 2017)

ugh im playing it and its like YOU NEED LEAF TICKETS TO BUY THIS or WHY NOT USE LEAF TICKETS???


----------



## Envy (Oct 25, 2017)

From what I've seen it looks like the microtransactions prey on those without patience. I just hope it doesn't turn into what many other mobile games have turned to - exclusive items available for a limited time only, regularly occurring, forcing you to want to actually buy no matter how hard you hoard the currency from doing in-game stuff.


----------



## xiaonu (Oct 25, 2017)

Envy said:


> From what I've seen it looks like the microtransactions prey on those without patience. I just hope it doesn't turn into what many other mobile games have turned to - exclusive items available for a limited time only, regularly occurring, forcing you to want to actually buy no matter how hard you hoard the currency from doing in-game stuff.



No, they're used for a ton of other things too. From designing your trailer home exterior with patterns. Bells can only decorate your trailer home with solid colors. Certain furniture items that attract NPCs to your camp like Nook or KK Slider are limited time available and cost tickets. A crafting map costs 20 tickets per entry to get good craft materials. Want to expand Cyrus's ability to craft more than one furniture at a time? 80 tickets (approx $3) per slot. Costs to expand your inventory. It costs to buy honey pots and fishing nets which are one time use. It costs to buy certain furniture items that bells can't normally get you. Don't get me wrong though, the quests for villagers and other tasks do give you tickets so its not impossible, its still likely to be free to play. Just have to be good at saving up the tickets you earn.


----------



## creamyy (Oct 25, 2017)

It's not that hard to earn leaf tickets though, you can get a good amount from leveling up and doing tasks. I'm surprised how often the game rewards you


----------

